# Floyd knocked down in sparring??



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://cdn.mediatakeout.com/64866/m...parring-for-the-first-time-in-his-career.html

I hope this is bullshit



> According to an EXTREMELY WELL PLACED SOURCE, Floyd Mayweather was "knocked down" during sparring on Thursday. Our snitch, who spoke on the condition of anonymity told us, "Mayeather got hit with a good shot, a left hook to the body, and he went down."
> 
> The insider added, "To my knowledge [Money] has never gone down ever. Not in sparring, or in the ring."


edit: Karceno weighs on it


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Doubt it.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

its ova LOL


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

It's probably just to stir the pot, mate. It's a week before the fight, and things like this always pop up. Even if it is true, sparring is sparring and a fight is a fight.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

So was hagler. I wouldnt worry about it much


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The End Is Near.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> So was hagler. I wouldnt worry about it much


:deal It was a body shot too which isn't as alarming.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

The last paragraph is essentially a poor advertisement for people to buy the fight. Id be somewhat surprised if its true, doesnt seem like a good or reliable source


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hes got a weak stomach. who knew


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Collie said:


> The last paragraph is essentially a poor advertisement for people to buy the fight. Id be somewhat surprised if its true, doesnt seem like a good or reliable source


To their credit, mediatakout does have good connects to Mayweather and there are plenty of people inside the gym watching him spar despite him locking the doors and no cameras. But they also seem to post a good amount of crap on there too


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I'm sure he was wearing protective gear which takes off almost all of the sting of body shots. Especially a hook


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

It would be worse news if he got clipped with a chin-checker.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> To their credit, mediatakout does have good connects to Mayweather and there are plenty of people inside the gym watching him spar despite him locking the doors and no cameras. But they also seem to post a good amount of crap on there too


Didn't happen. :deal

I was just talking shit to one of my friends like Yesterday over Floyd never suffering a KD. :lol: :-(

Fuck.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Should show up in the all access show?


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Should show up in the all access show?


He doesn't allow sparring to be taped.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Didn't happen. :deal
> 
> I was just talking shit to one of my friends like Yesterday over Floyd never suffering a KD. :lol: :-(
> 
> Fuck.


:lol: coincidentally, I was doing the same. I was telling him how Floyd's never seem very trouble by body shots and every opponent goes out aiming for him and he always takes them well.

I think he'll be fine. Even GGG was put down by a body shot in sparring


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Bullshit. If it was real, I'd fucking cry. Serious.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

if it did happen..floyd learned from it.

no biggie


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

MVC said:


> Bullshit. If it was real, I'd fucking cry. Serious.


Petrified? :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm guessing it was Bastie Samir who did it


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bodes well for Floyd then. 

These sparring rumors usually do.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope it did happen, now his ass will realize the power that Canelo could have and make the appropriate adjustements to see what went wrong.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

When was the last time Floyd was involved in a rumour like this? Not saying it's not true, could well be, stuff like this pops up often


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Imagine if Canelo knocks FLoyd down? It'll be mental there :ibutt


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MVC said:


> Bullshit. If it was real, I'd fucking cry. Serious.


:lol: i feel bad for your life.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

So, I don't think I really believe this. However I will say that a good friend from high school who's a big boxing fan was friends with a highly ranked amateur who turned pro a few years back and got to work around camps like Mosley and Floyd, and apparently it was a body shot that injured Floyd's rib leading up to the JMM fight, and they threw him out. If you notice, in that interview with Brian Kenny, he asks how it happened, he says "it just happened, these things happen", with no explanation.

*"Believe me, it wasn't a small guy that done it, but it didn't even come from sparring," Mayweather said. "When it happened, I tried to work through it. I was sparring for a while, but then it happened again. I said, 'You know what, I can't try to be a superhero. I've got to take time off and let it heal.' I'd never tell exactly what happened. I just had a rib injury."
*
What is guy going to do to you to injure you that doesn't come from sparring?



turbotime said:


> Imagine if Canelo knocks FLoyd down? It'll be mental there :ibutt


A legitimate KD would be an event in itself.


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

It's possible. Didn't Floyd have a black eye during the Guerrero camp? I would think that the problem w/ sparring with superstars is that the sparring partners get a little overzealous in wanting to impress themselves/onlookers like when Shawn Porter beat the crap out of Pac during sparring.


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

Errol Spence was rumored to have given Floyd the black eye, I think.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So, I don't think I really believe this. However I will say that a good friend from high school who's a big boxing fan was friends with a highly ranked amateur who turned pro a few years back and got to work around camps like Mosley and Floyd, and apparently it was a body shot that injured Floyd's rib leading up to the JMM fight, and they threw him out. If you notice, in that interview with Brian Kenny, he asks how it happened, he says "it just happened, these things happen", with no explanation.
> 
> *"Believe me, it wasn't a small guy that done it, but it didn't even come from sparring," Mayweather said. "When it happened, I tried to work through it. I was sparring for a while, but then it happened again. I said, 'You know what, I can't try to be a superhero. I've got to take time off and let it heal.' I'd never tell exactly what happened. I just had a rib injury."
> *
> ...


shitty sales tix july was what happened..


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm calling bullshit,and even if it isn't,who gives a fuck?

It's all about on the night baby.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Hope this isn't true man.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

It's simply foolish to think that with all the sparring any fighter will do that he will never be buzzed, injured, knocked down, etc.

As Floyd himself, and any other person should know, shit happens, eventually.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

i'm skeptical...and even if its true, its a lesson learned


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The only time I was ever down was in sparring :deal


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm calling bullshit,and even if it isn't,who gives a fuck?
> 
> It's all about on the night baby.


Ask Chad. :hey


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

turbotime said:


> The only time I was ever down was in sparring :deal


:shifty


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Skeptical

Left hooks especially ones downstairs haven't ever been a shot to get Floyd

No way to confirm these kind of rumors though


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Skeptical
> 
> Left hooks especially ones downstairs haven't ever been a shot to get Floyd
> 
> No way to confirm these kind of rumors though


Guerrero had a WIDE OPEN path to Floyd's ribs when he had him against the ropes. Guerrero had time to hesitate before throwing the shot, too. He ended up slapping. atsch


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

^_^ said:


> Guerrero had a WIDE OPEN path to Floyd's ribs when he had him against the ropes. Guerrero had time to hesitate before throwing the shot, too. He ended up slapping. atsch


hi 1punchko'd

I'll have to watch that fight again


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

^_^ said:


> It's possible. Didn't Floyd have a black eye during the Guerrero camp? I would think that the problem w/ sparring with superstars is that the sparring partners get a little overzealous in wanting to impress themselves/onlookers like when Shawn Porter beat the crap out of Pac during sparring.


Roach apparently saw Pacquaio slacking a bit in training before the Cotto fight and asked Porter to "wake him up".


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

^_^ said:


> Errol Spence was rumored to have given Floyd the black eye, I think.


Yeah and have dropped Broner, he very well could have.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Errol Spence and company said the Broner rumor was wrong, but I think the black eye on Floyd was confirmed. They said he gave Floyd hard work.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't how true this is, and no mto isn't always that credible. It could've happen though, although Floyd can take a good body shot.

Maybe it'll benefit him. Leonard was stopped on his feet in sparring right before he fought Hagler, and said if that didnt happen he would've fought Hagler the wrong way. I forgot who was sparring him tho.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Yeah and have dropped Broner, he very well could have.


No he hit Broner with a good shot. Broner never went down.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I don't how true this is, and no mto isn't always that credible. It could've happen though, although Floyd can take a good body shot.
> 
> Maybe it'll benefit him. Leonard was stopped on his feet in sparring right before he fought Hagler, and said if that didnt happen he would've fought Hagler the wrong way. I forgot who was sparring him tho.


so Leonard was TKO'd in sparring?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> so Leonard was TKO'd in sparring?


Yeah I read about that. Dundee was bringing in guys to have full on fights with Leonard, 10-12 rounds I think, 3 minute rounds, 1 minute rest, and he was hurt real bad and luckily they called time right after.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> so Leonard was TKO'd in sparring?


Yeah, he was out on his feet.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Yungboy said:


> I don't how true this is, and no mto isn't always that credible. It could've happen though, although Floyd can take a good body shot.
> 
> Maybe it'll benefit him. Leonard was stopped on his feet in sparring right before he fought Hagler, and said if that didnt happen he would've fought Hagler the wrong way. I forgot who was sparring him tho.


He was wasnt stopped on his feet he was dropped by Quincy Taylor, you're right about that being the reason why he fought Hagler the way he did, he planned to take the fight to Hagler and that changed his mind, the rest is history.


----------



## Gatorbama (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://cdn.mediatakeout.com/64866/m...parring-for-the-first-time-in-his-career.html
> 
> I hope this is bullshit


dude you are black....you should know better about believing anything mediatakeout says...unless they have pics. Hell during his last media workout I posted that something like this should happen


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I have got to say it will change me as a man if Floyd ever loses. I might cry.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> He was wasnt stopped on his feet he was dropped by Quincy Taylor, you're right about that being the reason why he fought Hagler the way he did, he planned to take the fight to Hagler and that changed his mind, the rest is history.


Oh ok. 
My uncle told me he got clipped hard, was out of it, so they stopped sparring.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> No he hit Broner with a good shot. Broner never went down.


Yeah that's what they said I would believe it if he went down Erroll is a big guy he struggles to make 147 and will probably be a middleweight eventually.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

"Lol Floyds NEVER been dropped in sparring" - Ellerbee


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Yeah that's what they said I would believe it if he went down Erroll is a big guy he struggles to make 147 and will probably be a middleweight eventually.


He struggles to make 147? I thought he went down to 147 from 154 because he's light? Maybe im mistaken. He does look like he'll be a big WW tho, that's if he decides to stay there.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> He struggles to make 147? I thought he went down to 147 from 154 because he's light? Maybe im mistaken. He does look like he'll be a big WW tho, that's if he decides to stay there.


He's 23 and his weights seem to be 148 or 149, I assumed he couldn't lose the extra two pounds, I think he'd be a terror at 147 I'm hoping that's where he'll be.


----------



## Outboxer (Aug 25, 2013)

That's interesting. I remember Floyd having a pretty bad rib injury on the left side of his body. I wonder if someone landed a bodyshot on that area and somehow aggravated that old injury? Although it was quite a long while ago now (just before the Marquez fight I think) so I'd assume that the injury wouldn't be a problem now. 

As for how often Floyd gets hit with bodyshots...in recent years, I think Cotto managed to land a few. Guerrero landed a good one in the first round, but was dominated after that. Judah got some in, but not enough to slow Mayweather down. Castillo probably did the best job of getting to Mayweather's body out of any other opponent I've seen -- he did most of his work there throughout that first fight.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Leonard also got knocked out in a exhibition in the military. Lot of people dont know tht


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Gatorbama said:


> dude you are black....you should know better about believing anything mediatakeout says...unless they have pics. Hell during his last media workout I posted that something like this should happen


 I remember you posting something about that in that thread :lol:
and mediatakeout do have connects to Mayweather's gym, so it's not impossible for this to be true, but at the same time, this site is wrong all the damn time


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sucks if true..

Dude is getting old tho. Nobodies invincible.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

If the result next weekend is Canelo KO1 this must be assumed as true.

I personally doubt he got KD'd but with the amount of rounds of sparring a world class fighter goes through in preparation there is a decent chance of being KD'd at some point.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Karceno has details on it


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sounds like it did happen then.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Karceno has details on it


could have been a left hook to the rib cage?

karceno said he wasn't rolling around the floor in pain, liver shot


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

Canelo knocks him out in round 7.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Now Ellerbe has tweeted it's a lie

Leonard Ellerbe ‏@LEllerbe 1h
@snkrADDCT lol Floyd has NEVER been dropped in sparring


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Now Ellerbe has tweeted it's a lie
> 
> Leonard Ellerbe ‏@LEllerbe 1h
> @snkrADDCT lol Floyd has NEVER been dropped in sparring


Ellerbe: "Floyd has NEVER injected anything into his hands"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

janeschicken said:


> Ellerbe: "Floyd has NEVER injected anything into his hands"


:yep I'm just trying to put as many sources as possible so that people can form their own opinions on what happened. I'm leaning toward it being true though


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

YouTube is not working on my phone. Did karceno confirm it was true?


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

It seems like Karceno said in the comments that another source told him it was a complete lie.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I'm just trying to put as many sources as possible so that people can form their own opinions on what happened. I'm leaning toward it being true though


:thumbsup

In time we'll see.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I'm just trying to put as many sources as possible so that people can form their own opinions on what happened. I'm leaning toward it being true though


Could be true, but as others have said earlier, it's sparring so it really doesn't matter an immense amount. Remember when the rumour circulated that Lamont Peterson supposedly beat the shit out of Floyd in sparring?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Baldomir gave Floyd some tough sparring too


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Breaking News. Reliable sources have just confirmed that Floyd Mayweather Jr took a shit this morning and it, "smelled different than usual". I think it is clear that something is wrong in the Mayweather camp and we can basically count on an upset taking place.Worldstar Hiphop was first. Eli Suckdick confirmed it by tasting the turd.

He said it tasted "Kosher."


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Karceno has details on it


Fuck I hope this did not happen.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: coincidentally, I was doing the same. I was telling him how Floyd's never seem very trouble by body shots and every opponent goes out aiming for him and he always takes them well.
> 
> I think he'll be fine. Even GGG was put down by a body shot in sparring


Oddly, I was thinking of a moment in the Cotto fight where Miguel hit him with a vicious, sneaky left hook to the liver in the middle of the ring that he seemed to feel, though of course was never in danger of going down, looked like it ducking hurt though.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

*fucking. Stupid autocorrect


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Man, if people are troubled upon hearing he got dropped in sparring, I can only imagine how it's going to be if he loses the fight. The thing is, everybody's time comes. EVERYBODY'S TIME COMES. Before Douglas did anyone envision Tyson being KO'd? Before Tarver did anyone envision Jones being KO'd? Did anyone think they'd see Pacquiao knocked out cold like that? Everybody's time comes...that moment of utter shock. It's a part of boxing, and it's not beyond comprehension that it can happen to Mayweather in this fight. We'll just have to wait and see. I still say Mayweather by UD.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

It could be true but couldn't this just be something to make people more interested in the fight? I could be wrong, I doubt the Mayweather camp would make up something like this.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Man, if people are troubled upon hearing he got dropped in sparring, I can only imagine how it's going to be if he loses the fight. The thing is, everybody's time comes. EVERYBODY'S TIME COMES. Before Douglas did anyone envision Tyson being KO'd? Before Tarver did anyone envision Jones being KO'd? Did anyone think they'd see Pacquiao knocked out cold like that? Everybody's time comes...that moment of utter shock. It's a part of boxing, and it's not beyond comprehension that it can happen to Mayweather in this fight. We'll just have to wait and see. I still say Mayweather by UD.


Great post


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

ahhh, so more floyd haters will watch their fight, wanting to see floyd get knocked down by gingerbread man.

no thanks.


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> hi 1punchko'd
> 
> I'll have to watch that fight again







@ 4:54

@ 5:20 Damn, RG a bigger fucking moron than I remembered - he had TWO opportunities to detonate a fight ending body shot!

:verysad

Both Emmanuel's bodyshot to Margarito (had Tony folded over) and Amir's bodyshot to Maidana would dropped Floyd.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

I knocked down Floyd, and yes, it was a body shot.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

^_^ said:


> @ 4:54
> 
> @ 5:20 Damn, RG a bigger fucking moron than I remembered - he had TWO opportunities to detonate a fight ending body shot!
> 
> ...


don't remember no orthies catching Floyd with that

matter of fact Robert has been the only one to do it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Here's a more reliable source than Ellerbe within the camp

*Nate Jones ‏@NateJonesBoxing 3h*
They can tell Canelo any lie they want to, to boost his confidence. He is still going to get stopped Sept 14th. #TMT #TheOne 
Expand

*Nate Jones ‏@NateJonesBoxing 3h*
Floyd Mayweather being knocked down in sparring is a complete lie.
Expand

*Nate Jones ‏@NateJonesBoxing 3h*
I have been in camp everyday the only day I wasnt there is memorial day. If Floyd was ever knocked down or hurt I would have known about it.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't shake the feeling that Floyd is gonna be in trouble at some point during the fight. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here's a more reliable source than Ellerbe within the camp
> 
> *Nate Jones ‏@NateJonesBoxing 3h*
> They can tell Canelo any lie they want to, to boost his confidence. He is still going to get stopped Sept 14th. #TMT #TheOne
> ...


interesting


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I wouldnt be to bothered about this. If true it could be just a sparring fluke, not taking things too seriously but it could also be a lure put out to ofput Canelo, probably much like Canelo beating the shit out of all his sparring partners. Sparring and a real fight is completely different an it wouldn't make me change my opinion on how the fight will go.

However if it is true it could be a slow indicator of Floyd aging, he's still obviously the best guy out there but age is always gonna catch up with him at sometime.

That siad Leonard getting beat up in sparring inspired him to beat Hagler so these things can sometimes wok out good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd's crew never came out like this regarding a rumor, seems to me it is infact true.


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

Am not sure if its true or not but to me it isn't really a big deal anyone can be put down at anytime in the ring if they get hit with a good shot these things can happen with the amount of sparing they do. I would be worried if he was knocked out cold tho but he wasn't.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Bodes well for Floyd then.
> 
> These sparring rumors usually do.


Yeah. Like the rumor about Dawson before the Ward fight.

Oh wait...


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

BigBone said:


> I knocked down Floyd, and yes, it was a body shot.


No.

I got in the ring to spar and while Floyd was doubled over laughing, I was able to clobber him over the head with the stool.

So it was a head shot.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

*edit


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

When did this supposed knockdown happen, btw? Hard, balls out sparring sessions end a week or two before the fight, especially the last week is about light work, light training. I find it hard to believe.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Happens more often than we think, I believe...


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mind games.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://cdn.mediatakeout.com/64866/m...parring-for-the-first-time-in-his-career.html
> 
> I hope this is bullshit
> 
> edit: Karceno weighs on it


I'm shocked.. That he's never been down from a body shot in sparring before. Everybody's been down from a body shot in sparring, and Floyd's been around for a while.
It means nothing for the fight, unless it's traumatised Floyd and damaged his ego due to the unfamiliarity of it.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> So was hagler. I wouldnt worry about it much


Really? by who any details about it


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Listen to the shot that supposedly dropped him. The "left hook to the body", Canelo's money punch. Way too much of a coincidence to not be planned.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Listen to the shot that supposedly dropped him. The "left hook to the body", Canelo's money punch. Way too much of a coincidence to not be planned.


Truth. :deal It might be something to just sell the fight as well, add a little bit of vulnerability to the mix, see if more people will tune it.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Listen to the shot that supposedly dropped him. The "left hook to the body", Canelo's money punch. Way too much of a coincidence to not be planned.


If you've boxed you'd know that it's almost always the left hook to the body you get dropped by, the liver shot.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If you've boxed you'd know that it's almost always the left hook to the body you get dropped by, the liver shot.


It's a punch most any orthodox boxers learns as well. But I really don't buy it, or care to be honest, if true. It's sparring. Happens.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If you've boxed you'd know that it's almost always the left hook to the body you get dropped by, the liver shot.


It's also one of the most difficult punches to land on Mayweather. I don't think the team would be denying it if it happened. They would just say "it's sparring". They didn't deny Erroll Spence busting Mayweathers eye, did they?


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

MVC said:


> Bullshit. If it was real, I'd fucking cry. Serious.


:happy:happy


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> It's also one of the most difficult punches to land on Mayweather. I don't think the team would be denying it if it happened. They would just say "it's sparring". They didn't deny Erroll Spence busting Mayweathers eye, did they?


I don't know, regardless of what happened it's sparring so it means nothing.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Edit


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't know, regardless of what happened it's sparring so it means nothing.


Agreed. Cause if you believe the whole rumor, then you have to believe the part where Mayweather gets up and beats the guy to a bloody pulp.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm guessing it was Bastie Samir who did it


Samir is another fighter I like, intelligent with well placed shots, he fights similiar to Canelo, if it did happen more than likely it was this cat. But should'nt all the sparring be over with?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Samir is another fighter I like, intelligent with well placed shots, he fights similiar to Canelo, if it did happen more than likely it was this cat. But should'nt all the sparring be over with?


Yeah I'll keep my eye out for him. He looks very exciting. He's a great choice as sparring partner.

and most fighters would be tapering off training, but Mayweather has OCD with his preparation. I heard before that he was sparring just days before his fights. I think it was the Mosley fight that they mentioned in particular that he was sparring a couple of days before the fight


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I'll keep my eye out for him. He looks very exciting. He's a great choice as sparring partner.
> 
> and most fighters would be tapering off training, but Mayweather has OCD with his preparation. I heard before that he was sparring just days before his fights. I think it was the Mosley fight that they mentioned in particular that he was sparring a couple of days before the fight


That's just stupid. Probably why he often fights with such a lack of intensity and killer instinct.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I'll keep my eye out for him. He looks very exciting. He's a great choice as sparring partner.
> 
> and most fighters would be tapering off training, but Mayweather has OCD with his preparation. I heard before that he was sparring just days before his fights. I think it was the Mosley fight that they mentioned in particular that he was sparring a couple of days before the fight


Yea, I remember Floyd mentioning he had to stop sparring two weeks before the fight with Cotto(e) because of his illness.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That's just stupid. Probably why he often fights with such a lack of intensity and killer instinct.


yeah Floyd is known for his how hard he works, but not necessarily training smart


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Floyd sparring Super-middleweights. atsch


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Floyd sparring Super-middleweights. atsch


Floyd gets everyone from 140-170 in there with him. He doesn't train for Canelo or whomever his opponent is. He trains to stay in shape and to see the variety of styles. Granted, his dad puts proper people in there at times but he does get in the ring with anyone. Ashley has been in there with him as have some welters and junior middleweights. DonYil Livingston is a middleweight and Floyd was in there with him. Dequan Arnett is junior middleweight and Floyd has sparred with him. Ramon Montano is a light welterweight. He's in there with all shapes and sizes.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> It would be worse news if he got clipped with a chin-checker.


I think being hit on the chin and going down would be better, if it was an off balance flash knock down that is... This if its true makes Me think as hes getting older hes becoming more susceptible body shots...


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Sparring at 100% this close to a fight seems a bit strange to me. I didn't think Floyd ever sparred at 100% because of his hands being brittle, let alone a week before the toughest fight of his career.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

NoMas said:


> I think being hit on the chin and going down would be better, if it was an off balance flash knock down that is... This if its true makes Me think as hes getting older hes becoming more susceptible body shots...


Uh.. no.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Probably management getting worried that the fight is not becoming as big as they assumed and wanting to juice up the interest a bit.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: With unrealistic projections of 2.6m PPV buys, I expect them to make up plenty more things.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Happened to some of the best of em. He's not a omnipotent God, Floyd has his flaws like everyone else. Not sure if he actually got dropped but wouldn't pay much attention to it unless he looks faded come the 14th. If Floyd whoops ass then people aren't gonna remember this but if he loses fairly, credit to Canelo.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder how much pressure showtime are putting on his team. Do you think they are happy with how much money they are taking in?


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Never my ass.... it was highly rumored that Kid Diamond had also dropped Floyd with a bodyshot years ago.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Mayweather was sporting a shiner on his right eye it looked like??
(He had on those huge glasses)

...& while driving you can see it aswell.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Mayweather was sporting a shiner on his right eye it looked like??
> (He had on those huge glasses)
> 
> ...& while driving you can see it aswell.


That's what it looked like to me. It appears Floyd is taking more in sparring these days. He had a shiner from the Guerrero sparring too


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Should show up in the all access show?


Hahahaa your soo naive... It wont be on the show! Floyd only shows what he wants to show... Do you really think he will show him being Knocked down? No.. he will just count money and continue to act like a child on the show..


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That's just stupid. Probably why he often fights with such a lack of intensity and killer instinct.


Internet poster questioning Floyd Mayweather's fight prep. Cringe worthy stuff.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Floyd probably already stopped sparring! The fight is close..


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Mayweather was sporting a shiner on his right eye it looked like??
> (He had on those huge glasses)
> 
> ...& while driving you can see it aswell.


Those are from his vampire facials. Crazy shit.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Those are from his vampire facials. Crazy shit.


jesus! why the fuck is he getting that shit done in close proximity to his perhaps toughest fight! atschatsch


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> jesus! why the fuck is he getting that shit done in close proximity to his perhaps toughest fight! atschatsch


Vanity. But at the same time, it's not something that affects anything.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

He got _another_ vampire facial?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Those are from his vampire facials. Crazy shit.


Oh OK... lol


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Sparring means shit . Unless it happens consistently, then it just something that happened.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He got _another_ vampire facial?


He did say it took over a month to heal, and who knows when that footage of him driving the Veyron was from. Plus, you can clearly see the medicine is spread directly under the eyes where the injections go.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I hope it did happen, now his ass will realize the power that Canelo could have and make the appropriate adjustements to see what went wrong.


This.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Internet poster questioning Floyd Mayweather's fight prep. Cringe worthy stuff.


Well I train athletes for a living, so not exactly. You don't need to have much education/credentials to know that hard sparring/not tapering isn't a good idea so close to a fight. Cringe worthy stuff when people can't think for themselves and think that because an athlete is successful they train perfectly. More often than not the best athletes are the ones who succeed in spite of what they do, not because of their perfectly planned and executed training program.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

For what it's worth this "Knocked down" rumor sounds like a feeler being thrown out by the TMT camp to help sell the fight.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Well I train athletes for a living, so not exactly. You don't need to have much education/credentials to know that hard sparring/not tapering isn't a good idea so close to a fight. Cringe worthy stuff when people can't think for themselves and think that because an athlete is successful they train perfectly. More often than not the best athletes are the ones who succeed in spite of what they do, not because of their perfectly planned and executed training program.


Just because it's not universally recognized as the 'right thing to do', doesn't mean it's not right for Floyd. He has always sparred right up until the days of the fight, he believes it keeps him sharp. In the same way he believe in sparring 5 minute rounds, and often sparring 20 minutes at a time. All of which could be done at 3/4am in the morning. None of it is textbook, but it clearly works for him. If you train athletes for a living then you should know that everyone responds different to different types of training. One fighters idea of a perfect training camp could be anothers idea of a training camp from hell. Every fighter is different, there's nothing wrong with the way Floyd trains, it's what many believe has give him such an edge over the years.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Just because it's not universally recognized as the 'right thing to do', doesn't mean it's not right for Floyd. He has always sparred right up until the days of the fight, he believes it keeps him sharp. In the same way he believe in sparring 5 minute rounds, and often sparring 20 minutes at a time. All of which could be done at 3/4am in the morning. None of it is textbook, but it clearly works for him. If you train athletes for a living then you should know that everyone responds different to different types of training. One fighters idea of a perfect training camp could be anothers idea of a training camp from hell. Every fighter is different, there's nothing wrong with the way Floyd trains, it's what many believe has give him such an edge over the years.


Well no, there are physiological responses that are the same for everyone, and preparation is the balance between fitness and fatigue. It doesn't matter who you are or what you believe works best for you, if you don't allow fatigue to dissipate completely by tapering properly then you're not going to be as good as you can be on fight night.
And sparring 20 minute rounds isn't allowing him to fight at as a high an intensity as he could be, which is another likely reason why he doesn't fight with intensity. It's the SAID principle.
Floyd isn't a magical being, he's a human like everyone else and he doesn't train particularly intelligently. He's gifted and he trains hard so that goes a very long way, so he doesn't really need to train in a better way. He could be better if he was smarter, however not very many boxers are scientifically minded/true professional athletes so Floyd doesn't have to be to stay a step ahead.
There's no universal 'right way' to train but there are many ways to train that are going to result in maladaptations, and Floyd does some of those things. If boxing was a more mainstream and lucrative sport then Floyd would be training differently, he'd have to be to stay on top. As boxing is now you get guys like Pac and Marquez lifting some weights or doing plyometrics and the fans just scream "PEDs", that's how backwards our sport is.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm still cringing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> I'm still cringing.


:lol: Floyd's a magical being who trains perfectly, gotcha.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

We had this and now there are rumours that Deontay Wilder knocked Haye out cold in sparring. A lot of these sparring rumours turn out to be bullshit tbh. Who's meant to have knocked Floyd down? Surely they would be out bragging as it would bring them acclaim even though its meaningless. Is Wilder and Haye even sparring together?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Well no, there are physiological responses that are the same for everyone, and preparation is the balance between fitness and fatigue. It doesn't matter who you are or what you believe works best for you, if you don't allow fatigue to dissipate completely by tapering properly then you're not going to be as good as you can be on fight night.
> And sparring 20 minute rounds isn't allowing him to fight at as a high an intensity as he could be, which is another likely reason why he doesn't fight with intensity. It's the SAID principle.
> Floyd isn't a magical being, he's a human like everyone else and he doesn't train particularly intelligently. He's gifted and he trains hard so that goes a very long way, so he doesn't really need to train in a better way. He could be better if he was smarter, however not very many boxers are scientifically minded/true professional athletes so Floyd doesn't have to be to stay a step ahead.
> There's no universal 'right way' to train but there are many ways to train that are going to result in maladaptations, and Floyd does some of those things. If boxing was a more mainstream and lucrative sport then Floyd would be training differently, he'd have to be to stay on top. As boxing is now you get guys like Pac and Marquez lifting some weights or doing plyometrics and the fans just scream "PEDs", that's how backwards our sport is.


Sorry but that's nonsense, training is not just about balancing 'fitness and fatigue'. The mental and psychological side of preparing for a fight is equally as crucial. Most boxers are getting their body's in superb shape regardless of the nuances in their training regime, but being able to prepare your mind and motivate your self in the right way is not something that comes easy. There's always a method to the madness.

You might think Floyd sparring 20 minutes rounds doesn't give him enough time to recover, or makes him fight without much intesity (Which is a good thing, not a bad thing) but about the mental edge it gives him? He knows he can spar effortlessly for 20 minutes without a break, how do you think that makes him feel when he knows he only has to fight for three minutes before his break? It's the same situation with training through the night, he trains when he believes his opponent to be a sleep. That gives him the edge, it motivates him to train harder and fills him with confidence.

You're not thinking about opportunity cost. Floyd's training obviously works as he is one of the fittest and best conditioned fighters in the sport, you're saying that not sparring before the fight would do what to him? Lessen the risk of damage or fatigue? That's all well and good but does that serve a better purpose than being sharp and mentally focused all the way up until fight night? You're in no position to determine whether Floyd's body and mind would be better served stopping sparring earlier, because you're not even considering the reasons why he spars before fights. To him, he obviously believes that keeping sharp and focused is more important than risking fatigue that he has never gotten in 17 years in the sport. You're in no position to question that, as quite simply, you're not Floyd Mayweather.



> If boxing was a more mainstream and lucrative sport then Floyd would be training differently, he'd have to be to stay on top.


Sorry but that's a completely baseless claim. Miguel Cotto was being trained under strict scientific measures when he fought Mayweather, it didn't make a difference. A lot of the top fighters in the sport are trained by top strength and conditioning coaches, they push their bodies to the absolute limits whilst being put under scientifc scrutiny. They have the very best legal supplements available to them and their food is prepped by qualified nutritionists. I've seen professional footballers train and I've trained football at a semi-pro level, that is as mainstream as you get and the training isn't anywhere near as focused and science based as boxing.

Mayweather trains in ways that suit him. Every fighter has different things they believe they need to train more than others. I always focused on short distance sprints, because they helped me a lot more than long distance runs. Every fighters body reacts differently. I really thought you would of had a better understanding of this and the mental side of training more, given you train athletes.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

its a good article to get attention to your site.

is it
true floyd has never bee n knocked down in sparring or in the ring. amazingly impressive if so


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Floyd's a magical being who trains perfectly, gotcha.


What type of athletes do you train? I mean, I'm a fairly successful businessman and I'm not on message boards pointing out flaws in Bill Gates' strategy in building Microsoft. Do you know what I mean?

Your two criticisms of Floyd's training are as follows:

1. Sparring so close to a fight
2. Sparring 20 minute rounds

You believe that the above two factors lead to Floyd not having killer instinct in his fights. Specifically, you are referring to training for Mosley and Canelo.

Mosley and Canelo are/were similar in terms of the following:

1. Both are bigger and stronger than Floyd
2. Both have solid chins and the likelihood of Floyd knocking out either are slim (actual knockout)
3. Both have stamina issues

Floyd has been in 20+ championship fights and knows his body better than anyone. If he felt that he needed to spar a few days out, I'm thinking he was right now that the Mosley fight happened and he won 35 of the 36 minutes.

In terms of the 20 minute rounds as preparation, well that should be obvious here when considering these two opponents.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd doesn't allow sparring to be filmed, which leads me to believe he's probably been hurt/dropped a few times here and there over the years. 

SO WHAT? IT'S SPARRING! Floyd will be fine, he'll win a dominanat decision over his inexperienced, very green opponent. 

Mayweather UD.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

PBFred said:


> What type of athletes do you train? I mean, I'm a fairly successful businessman and I'm not on message boards pointing out flaws in Bill Gates' strategy in building Microsoft. Do you know what I mean?
> 
> Your two criticisms of Floyd's training are as follows:
> 
> ...


dealt_With is a rabid hater of Mayweather. Don't bother talking to him. He pretends to be impartial etc, but he is actually just a 'green with envy' euroloser who spouts off and asserts this and that or the other; anything to belittle Mayweather's accomplishment, legacy, experience, fame etc.

He is Charlie Zelenoff 2.0 in a sense in terms of delusion.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't believe it. No way was PBF doing hard sparring that close to the fight. Too much of a risk for injury.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Salty Dog said:


> Yeah. Like the rumor about Dawson before the Ward fight.
> 
> Oh wait...


Should have been more specific:

Floyd's sparring rumors.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Should have been more specific:
> 
> Floyd's sparring rumors.


Ok. Specifically :

Was referring to rumors of Bad Chad getting laid out by Miranda in the lead up to his getting stopped by Ward.

Was just offering it up as food for further discussion.

I don't believe the PBF rumor. The "too close to the fight" argument persuades me.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Imagine if Canelo knocks FLoyd down? It'll be mental there :ibutt


When Shane caught him the crowd nearly went through the roof. I could only imagine if he went down decisively.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So, I don't think I really believe this. However I will say that a good friend from high school who's a big boxing fan was friends with a highly ranked amateur who turned pro a few years back and got to work around camps like Mosley and Floyd, and apparently it was a body shot that injured Floyd's rib leading up to the JMM fight, and they threw him out. If you notice, in that interview with Brian Kenny, he asks how it happened, he says "it just happened, these things happen", with no explanation.
> 
> *"Believe me, it wasn't a small guy that done it, but it didn't even come from sparring," Mayweather said. "When it happened, I tried to work through it. I was sparring for a while, but then it happened again. I said, 'You know what, I can't try to be a superhero. I've got to take time off and let it heal.' I'd never tell exactly what happened. I just had a rib injury."
> *
> ...


Floyd came clean with that injury. He implied it was broken and actually showed it distending out when he lifted his shirt. Might have been a video on fighthype or something, but i saw it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> Floyd came clean with that injury. He implied it was broken and actually showed it distending out when he lifted his shirt. Might have been a video on fighthype or something, but i saw it.


But did he specify it was from sparring? He denied it at first and skirted around saying it was from "contact", "you know, just being in the gym".


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

fighetrs get hurt in Sparring. even floyd. suprised that People make such a big deal about it.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Salty Dog said:


> Ok. Specifically :
> 
> Was referring to rumors of Bad Chad getting laid out by Miranda in the lead up to his getting stopped by Ward.
> 
> ...


To me, the rumors are believable. It's just, so what?

If a fighter *never* gets hurt(knocked down, buzzed, etc.) during a _lifetime _of sparring, is he really getting any meaningful work in?

Whether a fighter and his camp want to admit such, or publicize it, that's another issue.

Makes nice conversation though, I guess.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

burn1 said:


> To me, the rumors are believable. It's just, so what?
> 
> If a fighter *never* gets hurt(knocked down, buzzed, etc.) during a _lifetime _of sparring, is he really getting any meaningful work in?


A good point as well.

So then pointless thread is pointless?


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

He looked cut (under his eye) in the AA.

More interested in that than a body shot connecting.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :deal It was a body shot too which isn't as alarming.


Against a fighter with as vicious a body attack as Alvarez? :think


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Against a fighter with as vicious a body attack as Alvarez? :think


:deal


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Sorry but that's nonsense, training is not just about balancing 'fitness and fatigue'. The mental and psychological side of preparing for a fight is equally as crucial. Most boxers are getting their body's in superb shape regardless of the nuances in their training regime, but being able to prepare your mind and motivate your self in the right way is not something that comes easy. There's always a method to the madness.
> 
> You might think Floyd sparring 20 minutes rounds doesn't give him enough time to recover, or makes him fight without much intesity (Which is a good thing, not a bad thing) but about the mental edge it gives him? He knows he can spar effortlessly for 20 minutes without a break, how do you think that makes him feel when he knows he only has to fight for three minutes before his break? It's the same situation with training through the night, he trains when he believes his opponent to be a sleep. That gives him the edge, it motivates him to train harder and fills him with confidence.
> 
> ...


Actually no top strength and conditioning coaches have ever gone near boxing. The point of not sparring right before a fight and tapering in general is to allow fatigue to dissipate. Fatigue isn't something you're going to necessarily feel but it's always there. It doesn't matter who in the hell you are, you reduce training volume before competition. 
I know strength coaches who work or have worked with Premier league teams and to say they aren't as 'scientific' as boxing trainers is honestly one of the stupidest/most hilarious things I've ever read on here.
I understand the mental game as well, and that's completely related to the point of tapering for competition. After a period of overreaching (which is essentially what a boxing training camp is) testosterone is very low and cortisol is very high, which is why the T:C ratio is often used as a marker of 'preparedness' for competition. The point of training is to increase both fitness and fatigue, fatigue dissipates at a faster rate than fitness in order to increase preparedness. It doesn't matter how fit you are if fatigue is masking it. Tapering allows that fatigue to dissipate, your testosterone rebounds big time and it results in super compensation. Testosterone relates to explosiveness and has a big impact on the mental side of things.
If Floyd doesn't taper before fights, spars 20 minute rounds (not what he does in competition so is going to decrease his intensity he can fight at) and doesn't periodise his training (so he just trains hard all the time, as often as possible to prepare for a fight) then that offers a highly plausible explanation for why he often fights at a low intensity and doesn't show a killer instinct. Some Floyd fans might get upset at me questioning the G.O.D. of their favourite sport but I'm probably right on the money. Floyd is a master boxer who has been training since he was a kid in a boxing family, and he has a strong work ethic. That's why he's as good as he is at boxing. Physically he could be better.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> What type of athletes do you train? I mean, I'm a fairly successful businessman and I'm not on message boards pointing out flaws in Bill Gates' strategy in building Microsoft. Do you know what I mean?
> 
> Your two criticisms of Floyd's training are as follows:
> 
> ...


The longer you do something the lower the intensity is, that's unavoidable. Your body adapts to how you train, no more, no less. Usain Bolt doesn't run 5000metres in his training for that reason. It's going to result in maladaptations. He'll be working harder than ever but that's not what his sport is. Boxing has 3 minute rounds, not 20 minute rounds.

Floyd does what Floyd has done. To suggest that it's the most optimal way for him to train is ridiculous. Athletes tend to know less about training/their body than the average gym goer. Top athletes are going to succeed regardless, Floyd is naturally gifted and has a boxing family. He could drink every day and still be a p4p sort of fighter.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The longer you do something the lower the intensity is, that's unavoidable. Your body adapts to how you train, no more, no less. Usain Bolt doesn't run 5000metres in his training for that reason. It's going to result in maladaptations. He'll be working harder than ever but that's not what his sport is. Boxing has 3 minute rounds, not 20 minute rounds.
> 
> Floyd does what Floyd has done. To suggest that it's the most optimal way for him to train is ridiculous. Athletes tend to know less about training/their body than the average gym goer. Top athletes are going to succeed regardless, Floyd is naturally gifted and has a boxing family. He could drink every day and still be a p4p sort of fighter.


what do you think of how Floyd's pops makes Floyd go higher intensity on the bag instead of hitting the bag lightly for hours


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> He looked cut (under his eye) in the AA.
> 
> More interested in that than a body shot connecting.


A dude in another thread said that was due to a procedure called a "Vampire facial".


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> But did he specify it was from sparring? He denied it at first and skirted around saying it was from "contact", "you know, just being in the gym".


Can't remember the exact verbiage used. You could be right.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Actually no top strength and conditioning coaches have ever gone near boxing. The point of not sparring right before a fight and tapering in general is to allow fatigue to dissipate. Fatigue isn't something you're going to necessarily feel but it's always there. It doesn't matter who in the hell you are, you reduce training volume before competition.
> I know strength coaches who work or have worked with Premier league teams and to say they aren't as 'scientific' as boxing trainers is honestly one of the stupidest/most hilarious things I've ever read on here.
> I understand the mental game as well, and that's completely related to the point of tapering for competition. After a period of overreaching (which is essentially what a boxing training camp is) testosterone is very low and cortisol is very high, which is why the T:C ratio is often used as a marker of 'preparedness' for competition. *The point of training is to increase both fitness and fatigue*, fatigue dissipates at a faster rate than fitness in order to increase preparedness. It doesn't matter how fit you are if fatigue is masking it. Tapering allows that fatigue to dissipate, your testosterone rebounds big time and it results in super compensation. Testosterone relates to explosiveness and has a big impact on the mental side of things.
> If Floyd doesn't taper before fights, spars 20 minute rounds (not what he does in competition so is going to decrease his intensity he can fight at) and doesn't periodise his training (so he just trains hard all the time, as often as possible to prepare for a fight) then that offers a highly plausible explanation for why he often fights at a low intensity and doesn't show a killer instinct. Some Floyd fans might get upset at me questioning the G.O.D. of their favourite sport but I'm probably right on the money. Floyd is a master boxer who has been training since he was a kid in a boxing family, and he has a strong work ethic. That's why he's as good as he is at boxing. Physically he could be better.


He doesn't show "killer instinct" because his fitness/fatigue/preparedness equation is out of whack?

Tyson had tremendous killer instinct. Must be because he "tapered" with Cus D'Amato in the Catskills.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> He doesn't show "killer instinct" because his fitness/fatigue/preparedness equation is out of whack?
> 
> Tyson had tremendous killer instinct. Must be because he "tapered" with Cus D'Amato in the Catskills.


Yes, it would definitely be part of the reason why he can't 'go for the kill' so to speak (along with his style and safety first mentality). Hormones are very powerful.

Tyson is a good example, look at the intensity he always trained at. Can you imagine him doing 20 minute rounds? Tyson was the sort of athlete who would've had very high basal testosterone levels naturally regardless, you just have to look at his build, bone structure and behaviour. He almost comes across as a psychopath. Psychopaths have been shown to have higher levels of testosterone and low levels of oxytocin (the hormone responsible for bonding, empathy etc.).


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

He had some tissue underneath his eye on the last All Access. Riding in that luxury car.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yes, it would definitely be part of the reason why he can't 'go for the kill' so to speak (along with his style and safety first mentality). Hormones are very powerful.
> 
> Tyson is a good example, look at the intensity he always trained at. Can you imagine him doing 20 minute rounds? Tyson was the sort of athlete who would've had very high basal testosterone levels naturally regardless, you just have to look at his build, bone structure and behaviour. He almost comes across as a psychopath. Psychopaths have been shown to have higher levels of testosterone and low levels of oxytocin (the hormone responsible for bonding, empathy etc.).


He does that because that is his style, not because the training has made it become his style. You train in a way that compliments your style. Floyd doesn't fight with a killer instinct, because a killer instinct equates to some degree of risk. Floyd eliminates the risk. Therefore he adapts his training to suit his style. That's exactly the point you are missing, he spars right up until the fight because it keeps him sharp, it keeps him thinking and it keeps him focused. Those are that attributes that are most important to him. This bring up the point about the opportunity cost again, which you conveniently avoided. You are in NO position to say what parts of training effects Floyd more than others, you are in NO position to say that resting before a fight is better for Floyd than sparring before a fight. Unless you can prove me wrong with something of substance.

I'll reply to your other post later.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yes, it would definitely be part of the reason why he can't 'go for the kill' so to speak (along with his style and safety first mentality). Hormones are very powerful.
> 
> Tyson is a good example, look at the intensity he always trained at. Can you imagine him doing 20 minute rounds? Tyson was the sort of athlete who would've had very high basal testosterone levels naturally regardless, you just have to look at his build, bone structure and behaviour. He almost comes across as a psychopath. Psychopaths have been shown to have higher levels of testosterone and low levels of oxytocin (the hormone responsible for bonding, empathy etc.).


so if Floyd follows your easy 1-2-3 tapering plan you can transform him in to a psychopath with killer instinct? That's impressive.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> He does that because that is his style, not because the training has made it become his style. You train in a way that compliments your style. Floyd doesn't fight with a killer instinct, because a killer instinct equates to some degree of risk. Floyd eliminates the risk. Therefore he adapts his training to suit his style. That's exactly the point you are missing, he spars right up until the fight because it keeps him sharp, it keeps him thinking and it keeps him focused. Those are that attributes that are most important to him. This bring up the point about the opportunity cost again, which you conveniently avoided. You are in NO position to say what parts of training effects Floyd more than others, you are in NO position to say that resting before a fight is better for Floyd than sparring before a fight. Unless you can prove me wrong with something of substance.
> 
> I'll reply to your other post later.


Fruit isn't always ripe. You're clearly uneducated on these matters, I'm not going to give you an elementary lesson on periodisation. There's plenty of proof out there, but you're just going to come back to 'it works for Floyd'.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> so if Floyd follows your easy 1-2-3 tapering plan you can transform him in to a psychopath with killer instinct? That's impressive.


If you changed some things then you could definitely have him being more explosive and fight at a greater intensity, yes.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

AB sparring at the Mayweather

gym


----------

